# Montenegro - simply beautiful.



## ArtZ (Feb 17, 2006)

Kotor:









Sveti Stefan:









Herceg Novi:









Petrovac:









Bar:









Ulcinj:









Lovćen National Park:









Mrtvica river gorge:









Biogradska Gora National Park:









Durmitor National Park:









Tara river canyon:









Skadar Lake:









Karuch village at Skadar Lake:


----------



## mazhulka (Jul 2, 2010)

the most beautiful picture) a lake in mountains...thats amazing...


----------



## Honahni (Jul 6, 2010)

Wow, Its really very nice photos.
I like it so much.
Thanks for the sharing this nice post.


----------

